# avet sx vs shimano torium



## GoneFishin (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm pretty new here to P&S, I enjoy reading and i learn alot from the things some of yall have to say.

Anyone have any opinions of which reel would be better to match up with my 1508? rated up to 12 oz and is 12'. Any opinions are welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sx


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

sx and mag it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

penn 525 mag.1 have one on my 1508 and it is a great set up.
12 oz is really a stretch for that rod.8 oz is about max for a hard cast.


----------



## GoneFishin (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, I was leaning towards the avet to begin with, thanks for the opinions

As for the 525:
Really dont like the 525, it can throw, but I really just dont like the feel, i've heard they werent built very well and do not last as long as other reels.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

if you dont like 525 put a saltiga surf and i'm sure you be happy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

feel is subjective.i had an avet sx and didn't like the feel of it.but it is a great reel.
as far as quality,the 525 is built as good as if not better than 99% of the reels out there.
good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

expect wobble problems with the avet sx.....get a torium 14 and you'll dust the avet


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

SMOKE said:


> expect wobble problems with the avet sx.....get a torium 14 and you'll dust the avet


What are "wobble problems"?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*wobble*



SMOKE said:


> expect wobble problems with the avet sx.....get a torium 14 and you'll dust the avet


That usually comes with spooling it wrong..:fishing:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Avet? The spool is a big fly wheel. If the sound of crack-offs excite you, go with it. Its a well built reel observed from the out side.
The Penn 525 mag is what surf fishermen have waited a long time for.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

go with the avet,easy to mag easy to control.torium is a nice reel but way to much plastic 4 me .n if it wobbles send it back {the avet) should spin 4 ever out of the box .


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

there is only one part of the torium that is plastic to my knowledge and thats the inner side plate....other than that....i dont think theres anymore....i completely disassembled one the other day


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

What exactly are wobble problems???


----------



## original hooker (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep it simple. Go with the slosh30 white inserts if your wanting a few more yrds, go red for max control. $100 well spent & will last & last with little maintnance.

To me "wobble" is the action of the rod as you crank. affected by the reel handle distance from the center of the rod(reel seat). newer diawas, calcutta 700 wobble alot.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

*avet*

been using my blue avet sx for about 2 yrs now and never have any problem with my avet still work like a champ


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

*Torium hands down*

id get the torium over the avet any day of the week take it out of the box and its ready to go and u dont have to worry about a magnet coming loose in the middle of a blitz


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

original hooker said:


> Keep it simple. Go with the slosh30 white inserts if your wanting a few more yrds, go red for max control. $100 well spent & will last & last with little maintnance.
> 
> To me "wobble" is the action of the rod as you crank. affected by the reel handle distance from the center of the rod(reel seat). newer diawas, calcutta 700 wobble alot.


Got 525's. slosh 20 and slosh30 and I really like the slosh reels. they are easier for me to throw.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ever took a shimano apart?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yep.....took mine apart the other night, why?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

FishnAddiction said:


> yep.....took mine apart the other night, why?


Last one I took apart, granted it wasnt a big reel, was 10-1 the trouble a Daiwa, Pro Gear, or Penn is........I think Jimmy aka Rodwatcher had the same trouble....and I do mean ALLL THE WAAAAY....unstack the drags, every screw, gear, spring in the thing...unless they have improved, I wouldnt touch the inside of one.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i took it ALL apart
no probs putting it back together


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hassal aint worth it when they make 525s, SHAs, and the ever tough 'modified boat reels'


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stuff and thoughts*

well I take my Abu's apart all the time no problems ... my Daiwa is a different story ... way too much going on for me .....

I like the gearbox location of the torium ... and would like to try a 14 size ... 300 yards of 14 lb 

Sounds sweet to me .....

Don't be afraid to try something new .... if we all did there would be no 525's SHA's Avets .......

Not like Shimano is Junk ..... they make super reels .....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing like the sound of my slosh 30's drag going off at night! I have 1 Avet, 525, saltist 40sha, 2 slosh's, abu 6500....slosh rules but all have there strenghts and weaknesses!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

mud said:


> Nothing like the sound of my slosh 30's drag going off at night! I have 1 Avet, 525, saltist 40sha, 2 slosh's, abu 6500....slosh rules *but all have there strenghts and weaknesses!*!



Yep


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Out of the box, Torium. You'll have to modify the Avet...also the Torium will give you a faster retrieve and stronger drag. However, if I were you I would get a 525 Mag.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

i don't think the torium can create half the drag the avet can, you can lock down the avet and crank her on in.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

research it..........and as for the clicker on the Torium....just imagine a slosh30 clicker on steroids and a loudspeaker.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

do the brakes on the torium have enugh braking effect to not thmb until splashdown?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

they have six brakes u figure it out sounds hard to blow it up


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

wow, six brakes, i'm thinking bout getting one, but i'm used to daiwas, so im debaiting. its hard to beat a daiwa for $100


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no clicker is as loud as the SLH's / SHA's / or SHV's when yer surf fishin'.

The Torium 14's clicker a little bit louder than a 525 and deffinitely louder than the Avet.

If'n I'm spikin'...nothin beats a Daiwa clicker


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

opinions are like..........well nevermind


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Nsearch you should hear my NEWELLS.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

and he should hear my torium


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> no clicker is as loud as the SLH's / SHA's / or SHV's when yer surf fishin'.
> 
> The Torium 14's clicker a little bit louder than a 525 and deffinitely louder than the Avet.
> 
> If'n I'm spikin'...nothin beats a Daiwa clicker


Definitly true there, daiwas have much louder clickers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Guess,I must have a defective Torium. 

...or a defective clicker

...or need to get my hearing checked.

...or maybe theres a ghost in my Torium

Great lil reels. Casts lika dream. The spool didn't seem fast outta the box [ spoiled by the SHA's ], but after sticking 1 static mag in it and taking 3 breaks out [ that's before cleaning out all the grease and cleanin' out the bearings] the lil' reel has potential. 
-Made the mistake of playing around with the spool - trying to make it faster, so I took all the breaks out - and stuck a static mag in it. Fluff city - semi controllable - but would not to fish with it in that condition. So I stuck all the breaks in, slapped another static mag in it, and took the breaks out as I kept tryin to dial in the spool. -Gets a lil hairy with only 2 breaks in, but gets tamed with 3. IMHO - 4 breaks + 1 static mag would werk esp if ya do a lotta early am or nite fishing.

If your looking for an alternative to a SHA20 or 525MAG, the Torium is a nice pickup. The Torium has a mostly all aluminum casing vs. graphite [ SHA's / SHV's / SLH's / 525].

My Torium 14 is paired to a custom 13' Saltiga Ballistic [ the lighter version-2-10oz], and will make a good combo for wading out to the bar.

I especially like where the gear box is. The line retrieve is super smooth. 

Bottom line - try it-if ya like it - buy it. Don't try to compare apples to oranges. Every reel has its pro's and cons. 

But the Toriums clicker is a far cry from any of the SHA 20's, 30's, I've own. There's a sound, but if ya haven't heard a SHA's *death scream *@ 3:00am in the morning, when yer sittin back and trying not to think of sleep, then I guess any other clicker you've heard is loud


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

why do all my clickers sound like this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfIv4OlCmM



Jesse


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

You could also try the MX by Avet. It is a little bigger than a SX and when magged throws almost as far. You can also put larger line on it than the SX. I have two SXs, one MX, five Diawas and several older Penns(squidders,jigmasters and a mag 980). All my Diawas and Avets are magged so never felt a need for a 525mag.

CB


----------

